# Gunner update :(



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm saying lots of prayers that your little boy is okay. Hang in there and keep us updated. We are thinking about you!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry that you and Gunner have to go through this. I said another prayer as soon as I read the post. I hope and pray the vet got whatever blockage was there to move. Hugs from me and the girls.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope Gunner will be okay, it is so worrying , healing thoughts and prayers for his recovery.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sending your pup prayers and well wishes for a speedy recovery. Sounds like you had a rough evening and I hope the next few days are easier.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just caught this thread and I'm so sorry to hear about your Gunner. I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers your way and hope he will be fine.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't get much sleep. I kept waking up every hour or half hour. I kept hoping this was all a bad dream. It really hit me this morning. I know I am really tired and emotional right now. I think I was in shock yesterday.

I called the clinic this morning and they told me they had to give him a tranquilizer so he wouldn't get up and move around last night. I have to transport him back to my vet this morning. I won't know if I will be taking him home today or taking him back to emergency for another night.

I will be Gunner proofing my house today. Mattress on the floor, babygates in front of the furniture. Praying the results come back quickly and good. Also, hoping that we find something in his poop to show us what may have been in the cecum pouch that was blocking things up.....

I'll update more later today... thanks for the support.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry you and Gunner have to go through this. Hoping and praying that they find something tomorrow that results in a simple and quick fix.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry for Gunner and you-hope that the blockage has been cleared and all will be well.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good thoughts for your Gunner...I hope he is doing better today and you can take him home.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinkin of u today, and tonite, hoping all works out with your precious Gunner....and that he has passed what he needs to pass.....prayers and more prayers for u all...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All my best - I'm so sorry that you and the poor little guy are going through this. I hope everything comes out clear....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gunner.
I hope all comes out okay.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What a scary situation!!! You must be so tired and nervous. I'm sorry you're going through it. 
I hope it all turns out OK and that Gunner can come home soon.
Many hugs.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry that Gunner...and you..have had to go through all this. I pray that Gunner will be ok and that good reports come back ...quickly. Please keep us updated.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cathy, I hope Gunner is feeling so much better today and gets to come home with you soon. I keep seeing the vid you posted of Gunner all happy in his pool with the neighbour's little girl. I hope he is up and about soon so that the can do that again.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your baby had to go thru surgery. I hope he recovers well and can come home soon. Can he just stay all day at the ER clinic? If it isn't significantly more expensive, it would be less back and forth for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good and healing thoughts Gunner's way.

The transport thing is why I ended up changing my vets to be the 24/7 vet in my area - it makes having a sick dog even harder when you need to transport him back and forth between vets.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope Gunner feels better soon. I know how physically and emotionally draining it can be. We worry so much about them. Think postive thoughts.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Prayers and blessings going out for you and Gunner. Hang in there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope Gunner and you have a better day, today. Yesterday must have been very emotional.
I will keep Gunner in my prayers.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope everything is okay with Gunner. If there's anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts to you and Gunner.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying that Gunner has a good day today and that he will be fully recovered soon. I can imagine your exhaustion so make sure you take care of yourself too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Picked up Gunner at 8:00. He walked to the car but looked very drugged. They had to give him a tranquilizer to calm him early this a.m. They said he wanted to get up and they wanted to keep him quiet. He wagged his tail and knew our voices. Once we got back at the clinic his vet came out to greet him along with two techs. Our vet got into the car and kissed him and told him she loved him and picked him up and put him on the ground. He walked in to the clinic and laid down. Our vet told me that they were going to watch him today but thought there was a good chance he would be going home today. I will be going back at 4:30 to hopefully get him to go home and find out when the biopsies will be back. Thanks again for all the support. I'll post more later.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers and hugs going your way for the best outcome.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww what a great and loving vet! I love my vet but can't picture him kissing my dogs and saying he loves them!

Hope Gunner has a good day and praying you get good news. ((HUGS))


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good good thoughts for Gunner. Hope he is much better this afternoon and ready to come home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good and healing prayers for Gunner and peace and rest for you. Hope he's home and resting comfortably tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have been thinking of you all night and morning. My internet was down and I had MJ call me and give me updates. Praying that whatever was in there was pushed thru and can be found in his poop and he is now on his road to recovery. Your vet sounds like a great person and so loving. We will keep him and you in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy: Praying for GUNNER and You!
I am so glad that Gunner might be going home today-you two have been through so much.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You and Gunner are in my thoughts. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooooh. Just catching up on all this now. So sorry you've been going through this with Gunner. I hope he's okay. We all know and understand the concern and worry you're going through. 

Best thoughts for you and your doggums...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a horrible night for you and Gunner. Healing thoughts heading his way today. Hope you hear some positive news soon.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Just saw this post this a.m  I'm so sorry Gunner is going through all this and am praying and sending as many prayers, positive thoughts and hugs of comfort I can.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you. :crossfing


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope he is on the mend and can come home today! What an ordeal! Hopefully he will bounce back and come home and return to great health!


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

I will still keep Gunner and his momma (family) in my prayers. I pray it is nothing and his surgery will have fixed him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't wait to hear if he is able to come home today! So hope so!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope and pray Gunner gets to come home and everyting goes well. Hopefully flushing out his cecum did the trick.
I've made the trip from ER to vet to ER since my vet doesn't have anyone there at night either and it is very difficult. I'm glad you made the trip safe and sound.
I'll keep you both im ny thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Really hoping Gunner is given the all clear and home, healthy and happy today. Prayers and good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Gunner is doing. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for him.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for Gunner and checking in to see if he got to come home tonight.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm pretty tired. I didn't sleep much last night and only took an hour nap today. Phone kept ringing... I got Gunner home about 6 tonight. I'm trying to get him to relax and lay down. He doesn't like the baby gates stopping him from jumping up in his favorite chair/couch. I moved his foot stool away from a window in the den and also put my mattress and box on the floor. Things are looking different to him. He is on three meds and I am feeding him 2 teaspoons of a canned food every hour till we go to bed.

I just got him to poop. Yea! Weird texture, kind of clay like and pieces of red string in it. This could have been part of the blockage. I have to go through it each time now to see if we can figure out what was blocking him. Good thing I have a tough stomach. 

Biopsies won't be back for 10-14 days. I take him back to the vet tomorrow to have the port taken out. She wanted to leave it in tonight, just in case...

I have a few pictures after we got home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so glad that you have your boy home again. I know that both of you will feel better with him home. Hope you both have a peaceful night.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor pup. I'm so glad to hear he is home again. Hopefully the surgery did the trick.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so glad you have him home with you!
If he's eating some and pooping some, that's a good sign.
We'll keep sending prayers Gunner's way.
Keep us posted - hopefully you both will get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow you and your pup have been through so much. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. Fingers crossed for good news for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor love. But I'm sure he's feeling a world of better just being home with you.

The eating and pooping is definitely a good sign. I hope he keeps improving. I don't envy your task, but I'm sure you are anxious yourself to try to figure out what he may have eaten. Red threads, eh? Any missing wooly socks?

Crossing fingers and paws for you... give him a hug.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad Gunner is home with you...he does look a bit sad but I bet he will feel better being home and loved on by you. Red threads...did he tear up a toy? Kisses for your puppers and get some sleep tonight.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Good news that Gunner is home. For what he has been through he looks amazingly well! I hope you both get a good night rest and that Gunner starts feeling better every day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Prayers, prayers, prayers that the red fibers were all that were left of whatever was causing Gunner's problems and he never looks back.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad he's home and hope you both have a peaceful night. Get well Gunner!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that Gunner is home and able to be loved and spoiled. He does look sad but hopefully it is just a side effect of everything he has gone thru. It wouldnt surprise me if some of the problem was that red string you found. Do you have any idea of where it could have came from? Any raggedy ann or andy's missing hair?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers to you - Fingers crossed that he continues to improve. I'm sure it does a world of good for you and him to have him back home!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad to hear that Gunner is home. Poor guy has been through alot, as have you. Hope you all get some much needed rest tonight.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Poor Gunner! I'm glad that he's home, and is eating and pooping. I'm so hoping that the red stuff was the problem, and that now he's on the road to getting better! 

He looked so sweet in his photos! I wish I could give him some hugs and tummy rubs. I hope that he gets used to the new layout of the home, and that he's well very soon! 

Gunner is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

We'll be continuing our prayer for you and Gunner. Sounds like you were finding some foreign material in his poop. Hopefully it was just a blockage that the vet was able to start moving again. I hope he is recovering even as I write this. Love and Hugs from the girls and me.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

Hopefully the worst is over for Gunner. Our thoughts are with you and hope everything will just get better from here on out!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Saturday morning update*

He slept pretty good last night. Woke me around 2 being restless but just licking. I finally gave him a pain pill and he went back to sleep. We just got up about 6:40. Going to the vet about 10 to have the port removed and check incision. I know that because of the amount of biopsies she did could be part of the reason so long. I think they are going across the country some where too. Nothing local.

I found red string in his poop on Monday when this all began. He hadn't pooped since. The red string is either from his Wabba that he tears apart to get the ball out, or the strings that come in the Orka tube toy that he likes to carry around and sometimes destroys. I feel so bad for him about his toys. Most dog toys come from China and there have been so many bad reports on them. I just don't know what to give him to play with other than his deer antlers and toys that he can't tear apart (not too many of them).

Thanks again for all the wonderful support we have here on GRF. I talk about all of you all the time to my friends and family. It sure helps get through rough times as Deb/Selka has said many times. You guys are the best!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad Gunner is better. Jazz is an chwer/eater too, so I was really interested in your saga. I do have to say I probably have the cleanest backyeard in the world since some of the things she eats is sticks, pine cones, etc. So there's not a stick, twig, pine cone or odd unrecognizable item to be found.

Her toys are limited too. I have found giving her the whole 6 - 8 inch shank portion of a marrow bone helps with that chewing/eating. It seems to help satisfy that hard chewing urge. Bloody mess sometimes, but that cleans.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Cathy, So glad to hear Gunner is home, pooping and eating! Those things are good signs! I would say the red string is now a good sign and that was hopefully the problem. praying the tests come back fine and it sounds like they should.

Poor baby! I know what you mean when they look like their world has turned upside down when they can't sleep on their favorite couch and play with their toys!
Sending you and Gunner good wishes and lots of rest this weekend!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to hear good news this morning.

Gunner, I hope the worst is over, you are a cutie, enjoy a restful day with you Mom!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there,
Glad too to read that Gunner seems to be on the mend - let's continue to hope that the red string was the culprit. Increasingly it is seeming to be the case as you were getting some even before. I know I read once that dental floss can be one of the worst things for our dogs to swallow...so I imagine the stuffing, or string from a stuffed baby would be similar.
I just hope all the suffering he has gone through stops! It sounds like you guys are taking good care of one another - I am sure there is lots of loving happening in your household.

I hope as he continues to mend that you're able to get some much needed rest. YOu've certainly run yourself ragged both with worry and the physical running around. I hope once the adrenalin stops pumping that you can get that sleep. 

He does look really well in his pictures. Yes, sad, but who wouldn't be?

All the best to you and your sweet Gunner and I pray for a fast recovery.
Good luck at the vet's this morning 

Kim


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad to hear he is home. 10-14 days - I will be praying for patience for you....as that amount of time would drive me crazy. I assumed they would sen the biopsy to Michigan State and it would get done faster, but I know nothing about the best place for analysis, etc.

I assume he is keeping his food down? Pooped again since yesterday?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Lastest from vet*









I had to purchase the collar (new pillow type) to keep him from licking. Two tablespoons of food every hour. Antibiotic, pain and coating medications. I will do this through the weekend till we see or talk to his vet on Monday.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Poor little guy. Hope he recovers soon and that the problem is just the red strings he has already pooped out.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Been reading this thread sicne the beginning, just didn't know what to say that hadn't been said. My prayers and thoughts aer with you and Gunner that it is a toy blockage and the biopsies come back clean.

Love on your boy!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Gunner! What have you eaten, boy? I've read all of your posts although not many of the replies. I just wanted to let you know that most of us know exactly what you're going through. This intestinal stuff is some scarey stuff to be sure. But, you guys will get through it. At least his gut's working again and he's pooping. Many of us here have been poop surfers as well.

If you want some "testimony", go to my profile and look at the album who's cover is a bunch of plastic pieces. Duke was always getting into stuff that one small swallow or a good 5 minute chew could have ended up costing his life many a time.

Gunner is such a handsome boy and very soulful. Bless his heart. he looks so repentant. Or pitiful - I'm not sure which. You're being a great mom and doing just what he needs. He knows you love him. Try to get some rest, though - as hard as it is. He feeds off of your emotions, but I'm sure you already know that.

I pray he's on his way to a full recovery and that all is well with your boy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been reading to see how he is, he looks so sad, poor little boy, hope you get good news, on test, now tell him, TO STOP EATING THINGS HE SHOULD NOT EAT!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, what a face. He is wondering to himself how eating a little string could have such dire results- like no dinner and a big weird necklace.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my, the look on sweet Gunner's face with that donut e-collar is priceless--it's either an I'm sorry Mom look, or a poor poor pitiful me look. 

We have that same e-collar and it didn't work on Barkley for his splenectomy scar. He easily got to his incision. We had to use the old fashioned satellite dish e-collar. It's important that he not lick the incisions because if he gets to the stapling or stitching he could possibly bleed out--I got several 'real life' horror stories about that from 2 different vets after Barkley's surgery.

Best wishes to Gunner and you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby.. he looks so sad. Hope he starts to feel better!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to see Gunner home and doing OK. I sincerely hope the biopsy results come back benign and he recovers completely from this. Hope his next stool is a good one to help decrease your stress level.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope Gunner is feeling better today! I'm sure you're crossing your fingers for another poop - hopefully it comes soon.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the large on him but it seems like it needs to be wider so he can't get to it. He tried a little when I first put it on it and it seemed he was close to it but he stopped. I will have to keep and eye on him and see if I have to get the XL or as Dallas Gold said, didn't work. He has been sleeping a bit more since we got home but having a hard time getting comfortable. I wish I could nap with him but it's tough when I need to feed him every hour. Hard to fall asleep and then get woke up shortly after you fall asleep. 

Here is him sleeping earlier today.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Gunner...looks like he is going for a ride on the Titanic with his life vest on. Feel better sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy

PLEASE KNOW that GUNNER and YOU are in my prayers and we are praying for good results. He SURELY is beautiful and I don't think he looks so sad with his ecollar on. Smooch had the BIG PLASTIC KIND, which she REALLY hated, but we have to keep it on for their own good. So sorry you can't sleep, too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

He actually did good with this blow up ring pillow but it wasn't large enough to keep his mouth away from his private part and incision. I went back and looked at the XL but the hole size was too big for his head. I tried the cone but he had a fit. I just put a t-shirt on him but I don't think this is going to work either. I just got done putting cold compresses on his incision. He is resting now...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cathyjobray said:


> He actually did good with this blow up ring pillow but it wasn't large enough to keep his mouth away from his private part and incision. I went back and looked at the XL but the hole size was too big for his head. I tried the cone but he had a fit. I just put a t-shirt on him but I don't think this is going to work either. I just got done putting cold compresses on his incision. He is resting now...


He is so lucky to have you looking after him.

Glad he continues to eat and poop. I was thinking about the XL collar - what if you took a towel or a pillow case and sort of stuffed it in the extra space of the hole? Or put the towel around his neck (loosely of course) and then the collar over top?

How is the incision healing?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know how you put someones post in here so I will do the best I can...

Best Girl: Glad he continues to eat and poop. I was thinking about the XL collar - what if you took a towel or a pillow case and sort of stuffed it in the extra space of the hole? Or put the towel around his neck (loosely of course) and then the collar over top? THAT MIGHT BE A GOOD IDEA TO STUFF SOMETHING INTO IT. I MAY HAVE TO CHECK THAT OUT.

How is the incision healing? THE INCISION DOESN'T LOOK GOOD TO ME BUT A VET CHECKED IT OUT TODAY. THEY COULD SEE HE HAD BEEN LICKING IT SO SUGGESTED A CONE OR SOMETHING. ALSO, THE COLD COMPRESSES. I PRAY THERE IS NO INFECTION.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy

I think that person that suggested stuffing something in the XL Cone to make it smaller has a great idea!! 

Also, in order to copy someone's post you highlight what they said with your mouse and then look on bottom and click on QUOTE. Then it starts a new post with what you copied as the quote.

Gunner is a BEAUTIFUL boy and you take great pictures-yes, watch his incision so it isn't oozing or red.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry you and Gunner are gonig through this. I hope and pray he does better with each passing day and that the results come back negative on the test. Poor guy looks so sweet and sorry in those pics.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Sunday morning Gunner update*

Gunner slept all night....I got some sleep too. I should be talking to our vet sometime today. I'm not sure what the food plan is for the coming week. I need to know if I have to take more time off work. Right now I am feeding him every hour (2 teaspoons of food). If this continues, I'll need to take more time off.

Here are some pics from last night.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers continue to be with you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor guy. I missed this thread until now, sorry. Hopefully the t-shirt will keep him from licking his incision. My sister's Golden had abdominal surgery some years back and I watched her after the surgery since my sister had to work. Sandy's (Golden) incision looked a little red and swollen to me, but the Vet said it was healing fine. She also had a little oozing around the staples but they said that was normal too. I only had to keep the cone collar on her at night, she didn't lick at herself during the day.

I hope Gunner is feeling better very soon and the biopsy results show nothing scary.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm glad you both got some needed rest last night. Gunner is being a real trooper and you are a GREAT mom. Praying all continues to go well this week with his recovery. Gunner, you are a real sweetie!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just talked to the emergency clinic about putting some ointment on his private part where they shaved him. I found out I have the t-shirt on wrong. It's supposed to be put on backwards. Makes sense now that I have it on him. Tail through the head, back legs in the arms and tie off the large opening. Now, he can't get to himself...:doh:


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a sweetie. Love the photos. He looks like he needs lots of sleep. Get well Gunner!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I'm hoping it was the tritop that I put on him...he just threw up. He had licked the area where I applied the ointment before I could get his t-shirt put on...a few minutes later he threw up. Praying the ointment made him do this....:doh: I called the clinic and they felt that could be it. I have a call into my vet.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope it was just the med too Cathy. Gunner, bless your handsome heart. I hope you start feeling super better real soon.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner's vet just called. She thinks him licking the ointment was what made him vomit. If he doesn't get sick anymore today I will feel better about it. She wants me to continue to keep him quiet today and keep up the small feedings. We may increase the amount tomorrow. We will be going in to see her tomorrow afternoon to check out his incision.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww your poor Gunner. What an ordeal you're both going through. And you must be absolutely shattered with exhaustion. You are being such a wonderful mum to your sweet little man.
Your vet sounds like they have been very supportive as well, which is key when we are stressed and need someone to talk to.
It does sound like the ointment made him vomit. I cannot imagine it would have had a pleasant taste.

He does look very cute in his t-shirt! Glad too that he doesn't seem to need the cone 24/7 with you watching him so closely. That really helps with their spirits.

I hope Gunner has a restful day today where more healing can take place. I also hope he gets another poop in.
My thoughts and prayers are with you guys.

---
Kim


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, geeze. This has been such a rough time - for you AND Gunner. You must be so tired, and worried on top of it. But as I said earlier, he sure is lucky to have you and your dedication to him.

I agree that probably the ointment made him throw up - that said, he'd probably lick it up again! I'm always amazed that they seem to make no connection between what they eat and being sick. 

Hope the reversed T-shirt works - I totally would have put it on over his head, too, so don't feel bad. :wavey: 

Are you able to take tomorrow off to stay with him and get hom to the vet? Any more little red threads or anything else suspicious looking?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

He only pooped once yesterday and nothing in it. He hasn't gone yet today. Just got a larger t-shirt and figured out a way to keep it from sliding off of him. Hopefully this will stay on better and it doesn't seem tight on his neck or stomach.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Gunner looks so cute in his t-shirt...how about a t-shirt going on the way you did in the first picture and then one going on over his tail and maybe tied together on his back? I hope the vet thinks everything is healing well...good luck tomorrow.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The poor baby, he looks sad, .


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's quite a great contraption you rigged up to keep him from licking! Good job!
Hope you get more rest today and tonight!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

AH, Hugs & Kisses for Gunner and You, it can't be easy.
Have a peaceful evening!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Going to try his seat belt harness next. I'm hoping it keeps everything in place when he shakes. The collar tends to move when he shakes and the shirt moves. Grrrrrr.... I'll get this yet!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope you can find something that works. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*I think I've got it!!!*

























I put his seat belt harness on and then put on a large t-shirt instead of XL. I cut a slit in it so I could tie it off on the ring of the harness. So far, so good! Yea!!!!

Our vet called at 6:00 and we discussed his day. She wants to see him in the morning so I'll be taking another vacation day tomorrow. I'll report in after the vet. Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay you!! That's perseverence!!

Looks great - hope it helps him have a peaceful night - and you, too...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your, one smart mom!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very ingenious. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like your doing a wonderful job with sweet Gunner, just a suggestion, dependding on where the incision is, I used men's boxers on Nitro when he had surgery, they worked like a charm....but what you've done looks great.....prayers and thoughts your way today, and all week...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You are one SMART MOM, give Gunner Hugs & Kisses from us!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Back from the vet...*

Took Gunner in this morning and they took him right away. She did a rectal to check him and cleaned up the incision. He hasn't pooped since Saturday. She told me she thought that was normal. He got rid of old stuff after the surgery on Friday and once on Saturday. Now he is getting the new food (bland) and it's taking time to come out. Plus, I didn't give him any pain meds yesterday. So, I thought maybe he was hurting and I didn't know it. Every time he would kind of squat to poo he would just sit down. I'm thinking the incision hurt. So, I gave him a couple of pain pills just before we went to the vet. I'm to increase his food and feed him every two hours today. Tomorrow I should be able to go back to work but I will come home after four hours and check him and feed him (4X day). The last t-shirt contraption seems to have worked so he is not able to get to himself. I feel better about going back to work. We go back on Friday to see the vet but will be in touch each day. She told me how she was worried about him and couldn't wait to see him this morning. She kissed him and told him she loved him as we left. She is the best!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful update.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad Gunner is improving and yes, you have the best vet! I love her too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He sounds like he is doing great and love the new tshirt contraption you made for him.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad things seem to be going well. I like how you figured out the t-shirt thing, those photos are sure to help other in the future.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im happy to hear everything is looking up for u both.....he's gotta great mommy taking care of him, and your vet sounds wonderful too!!!! Keep us updated on his prognosis, and always remember while your waiting for the test results, no news is good news.....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Excited about POOP!*

It's so funny how we get excited over certain things with our "four legged children". Gunner FINALLY pooped tonight. He hasn't gone since Saturday. He has had over 3 cans of prescription dog food and I was getting worried. My vet didn't seem too concerned but I was getting nervous. Finally tonight about 7:45 he gave me a huge gift. Thank you Gunner. I don't know who feels better, him or me...

I think it was a combination of things holding him back. It needed to get through his system after the blockage and I took him off his pain meds on Sunday. That may have been a mistake. Every time he would squat to go he would just sit down. I think the incision was hurting him. I put him back on the tramadol today and we have success. Getting ready for bed now. Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I like your T-shirt invention! What a great way to cover all the incision too! 

On the pooping--my guys usually have "issues" after sedation, and maybe the anesthia was contributing to the "stoppage". I'm glad everything was successful today and that worry is over with!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Such trials and tribulations! So sorry you all have to go through this. Seems like things are improving slowly--the important part of that is "IMPROVING"!!!

You and Gunner will stay in our thoughts--we wish better and better things for you tomorrow!

SJ


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am at work today but not feeling like being here. I hated to leave him this morning. I'm hoping he sleeps till I get home at lunch. My stomach is churning thinking about him...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Gunner was so generous with his gift.:doh:

I would have put the t-shirt on his front too. I'm glad you figured it out. I'm sure Gunner is tired and getting some much needed sleep after his "big" morning.:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thinking about your boy today too! Wow what a scare! Luckily tho, when we are at work they generally tend to just snooze the day away. He's most likely having a great dream right now. Glad to read that you finally have poo again!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just catching up on this. So glad to hear that Gunner's doing better! 
I might have missed it - do you know what it was that caused the blockage?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im quite certain he's :--sleep:while you are away, we cant help but worry....he will be fine, and prob. very very excited to see u when u come home, dont let him get tooo excited....glad he gave u that big present :--big_grin:...arent they just the greatest???


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread. I just want to let you know that I am thinking of you and your sweet Gunner. So glad he pooped for you!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am sure he is resting peacefully. He may be resting more than when you are home.

Sometimes Belle rests better when we are not there as when we are there she is always sleeping with one eye open pretty much afraid we are going to do something exciting and she is going to miss it....she forgets that we are not that exciting.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

cathyjobray said:


> I am at work today but not feeling like being here. I hated to leave him this morning. I'm hoping he sleeps till I get home at lunch. My stomach is churning thinking about him...


I can just imagine. I'm sure he is doing OK, lots of sleeping. Sending Gunner lots of healing thoughts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Went home about 11:00 and found him in a wet t-shirt. He drank a bunch of water just before I left for work this morning. I guess he couldn't hold it. I'm guessing it's the surgery.... he still acts odd when I take him outside. He will just sit down and do nothing. We can't figure out why he is doing that....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

The shirt is new to him, so that could restrict him from doing his normal behavior, he sounds like he's doing good....Does he have to have stitches out, or will the incision heal on it's own?? Hope he has a good nite....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm just catching up and glad to hear Gunner is feeling better. What a scary stressful time you've had. Wishing Gunner a speedy recovery and that all your biopsies are negative.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We see the vet this Friday at 4:00 but I don't believe the staples come out till next Monday. I guess it depends on how they look Friday. They look much better today than they did over the weekend. The skin is a lot less red. Hoping to hear about the biopsies possibly the end of the week....

I think you could be right about the shirt restricting him...Nash666


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

sending good thoughts for Gunner!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner had a good afternoon/evening. He gave me another gift this evening. We have now had two evening in a row with his gifts. I can't wait till he gets back on is dry dog food. YUCK! This soft stuff plus whatever else is coming out is not fun. He seems to have more energy. Plus,I have a hard time keeping him calm when he gets visitors. He had at least four tonight. All in all I think it's a good sign. Now if those biopsy reports come back negative I will be able to relax...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope Gunner is up and at 'em soon! I'd really like to get the boys together before it gets too cold...although, I imagine that the dog park would be almost as much fun in the snow. =)


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad to hear about your present. Praying that tomorrow he has more strength and energy than today and it just increases every day from there....and that the biopsy results come back soon.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinkin good thoughts and prayers for Gunner.....Hoping for good news :crossfing He sounds like he's doing alot better, happy for u and Gunner.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

It sounds like Gunner is doing pretty good... considering. The girls and I are still praying for you and Gunner.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor guy. It does sound like he's on the mend, though. I'm really glad. My stomach would have been churning, too...


----------

